# Corinthia



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

I said in my "Hello" message that I was interested in the Cunard Liner "Corinthia" as my brother had sailed on her in '66

So far nothings came up in my searches.

Have I the name of the ship correct?

Thanks in advance for any pointers


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Cunard had a Carinthia until 1968, which maybe why you have had a problem finding her, perhaps?

Carinthia was built in 1956 was sold to Sitmar in 1968, renamed Fairsea, she stayed with them til 1988. She then transferred to Princess and renamed Fair Princess until 2000. In 2000 she was sold again to China Sea Cruises and renamed China Sea Discovery. She was scrapped in 2006 at Alang.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

That post card is very definitely Cunards, CARINTHIA.


----------



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Gaelsail,

That postcard of the Corinthia is the ship I'm looking for.

The postcard is of her sailing past Montreal, Heights of Abraham ( my brother bought lots of these + other stationery which he still has ).

So the Corinthia is definitely the correct name now that I've seen that postcard.

Thanks


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

R58484956 said:


> That post card is very definitely Cunards, CARINTHIA.


Yes, we came to that conclusion when we discovered we were talking at cross purposes.


----------



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry !!

I got it wrong - it is Carinthia !!

Postcard info was wrong.

Interesting to see the postcard again though 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

there are a few enties in the gallery HERE
Steve


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Bobbert. The Heights of Abraham, Wolffs Cove or Montcalms Downfall, as known by many of us who sailed on RMS CARINTHIA is in Quebec not Montreal, now the Container Birth. The latter name of the heights was used ashore when locals, who were able to speak perfect English until DeGaulle made his infamous speech at Expo67, suddenly could only speak Quebecoi.
Like all ex CARINTHIAN's I also have a number of these postcards, they were freebies in the reading rooms. I was on CARINTHIA from May 66 until Dec. 67.
Regards.


----------



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

Pensioner,

You were on the ship when my bro sailed on her then - He sailed in September "66 
Wish i could see pics of the interior of Carinthia.
My bro loved his time on board.
Thanks for the info re the Heights


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm afraid I don't have any pics of inside the Carinthia. Was your brother a passenger or crew. I was an electrican aboard Carinthia and enjoyed every minute (work and social). One of the memorable moments was one night we were watching the film Hawaii, in the film there is a part where the ship is going round The Cape of Good Hope, in a good size storm, as the ship pitches into an oncoming wave so the Carinthia also hit one and shook likewise no Hollywood director could have synchronised the two actions. Then there was the illusion, every time you went under The Jacque Cartier Bridge at Montreal, that the mast would hit it. I could write many more instancies, like the changes in climate every voyage up and down the St. Lawrence or the Marine life and much more.
Regards(==D) (==D) 
Stuart


----------



## Bobbert (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello again Stuart,

My brother was a passenger, and he'll never forget it.

Its a pity such ships don't exist anymore.

Robert


----------

